# Convert .wma file to text (word doc)



## JustMeLadyE (Feb 28, 2010)

First of all, my apologies if this topic has been covered in a previous thread. I looked through various threads as well as did a "search", but did not locate one that was on point with my issue.

{I am working on a Gateway Netbook with an Intel Atom processor N270, 250GB HDD, 1G memory and running Windows Vista 32bit. I have (3) internet browsers right now: Internet Explorer, Mozilla FireFox and Google Chrome- I just downloaded FireFox/Google Chrome a couple of days ago. I am trying to figure out which browser works best for my needs but for now, I am running FireFox.}

So, here goes...

I have (4) .wma files that have people being interviewed that make up a total of approx. 6hrs of audio on them. (don't know if that info would even be relevant, but there it is anyway. 

I need to, ultimately, have their words typed out in a Microsoft Word Document.

The above is the bare facts. Now...I am, obviously, needing to transcribe these audio files into a Word document (convert the .wma files into text files)

Here's what I think I know thus far...

* This is, virtually, an unobtainable task to accomplish.
* My financial situation will not allow me to purchase any software/products.
* Text files, such as Word documents, cannot be opened by Windows Media Player
* Audio files such as .wma files can ONLY be opened with Windows Media Player and NOT in Word

Here's what I wish to know...

* Is there someone out there reading this that may know of a way to do the "impossible"
* If so, would you please be so kind as to help a girl out and tell me what I should do/download/whatever?
* What will the stock market look like in 5yrs?...LMAO... :7)

Thanks for your attention and any efforts with this matter you may provide.

~ E


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

That's a hard one.
I did some Google search and came upon this site: http://www.brothersoft.com/downloads/speech-to-text.html
There is some freeware there but I don't know if it'll do the job.
You'll maybe need someone that has a version of Dragon Naturally Speaking who would do this for you.
For me, it's out of my league.

I hope you find someone / something


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

There are several problems that you have, the main one being that such software almost doesn't exist, and the few that do, such as Dragon, must be trained to one voice...since you are trying to convert interviews, uh, you are SOL.
On the other hand, in Word, you can play a Windows Media File by (in 2003) going to Insert, Object and selecting Windows Media Player. This will put a small version of the player into your Word document and you can play it from there.
If you want the interviews written out, however, well, that is why people get paid good money for transcribing and taking dictation....


----------



## JustMeLadyE (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey guys...thanks so much for your replies on this one. 

* LOL...slurpee55, I believe you may just have a really valid point here on this one! I may just be in for a whole lotta typing...but, that's okay because I had origionally counted on doing that anyway. I just wanted to see if there was something out there to make the job easier ya know? I always say..."work smarter - not harder".

*Keebellah, thank you for all your efforts on this one...much appreciated buddy! I'm going to go check out that link as soon as I post my thank-you's...

So...THANK YOU guys. I will let you know how the link turns out in case another poster may have the same question later on down the road. Happy posting everyone and I hope you all have a great day today!!!

~ E


----------



## JustMeLadyE (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, I took the link and it, basically, takes you to various options to choose from for converting. The problem is that they are mostly for converting text to audio. The ones that do offer audio to text, such as Dragon Naturally Speaking, charge for the software and I am not even certain that they would even do the trick if purchased.

LOL... Okay, looks like I'm up a creek on this one. 

Is there perhaps a program or something that would be free to download that would provide better function control for the audio files? One that would allow something like "hot-keys" or the like so that I could pause, rewind just a bit and then play the audio again from that point? Also, the audio volume levels are extremely low. So, if there is a download available that would also include something to give a boost to the volume, that would be just awesome! 

Keep in mind I am typing up an interview conducted by ppl in New Jersey and NY, so the speakers are talking very quickly and over one another quite a bit in these tapes. Given that, I will be having to back-up the audio continually to hear clearly what it is each one is saying so I can type it out. ( am really wishing this were on a micro-dic machine tape right about now...LOL) 

Thanks again...I'll check back soon. I'm off to google some more to see what I can find on my own.

~ E


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

You forgot to say how fast you can type.

I just copied your post to a fresh Word doc & timed reading it for a minute. 100 words read -- I can't type even ½ that speed. 

slurpee made a point, "must be trained to one voice". *Maybe* if you loaded the files to a media player, listened to them/dictated them line-by-line to your comp with something _like_ Dragon loaded, it would be quicker.

"My financial situation will not allow me to purchase any software/products."

I (UK-based) can buy Dragon from an TV-shopping channel, use it for a few weeks, then return it for a refund on the grounds that "I didn't like it". Do they have anything like that where you come from?


----------

